# other hobbies



## farmer joe

Thought id see what other hobbies people have who already take training very seriously. I like to mess around with my car clean it ect. I find it helps when dieting, because you have something to do and think about. What hobbies do you have and do you think they help your training?


----------



## harrison180

farmer joe said:


> Thought id see what other hobbies people have who already take training very seriously. I like to mess around with my car clean it ect. I find it helps when dieting, because you have something to do and think about. What hobbies do you have and do you think they help your training?


My car has become my hobby which bank account doesnt like. I enjoy cleaning it and getting a nice shine on.


----------



## farmer joe

Yeh same. Find it stops my mind going crazy thinking about training and diet 24/7


----------



## johnnya

Mtb and road cycling and when my sons racing I enter the old knackers class motocross.

Also do some othervstuff which will go unmentioned as it actracts to many bellends


----------



## Guest

johnnya said:


> Mtb and road cycling and when my sons racing I enter the old knackers class motocross.
> 
> Also do some othervstuff which will go unmentioned as it actracts to many bellends


Mmmmm hobbie with the most bellends???? I'm guessing football.


----------



## JamieSL

I like motocross bikes fishing shooting all sorts


----------



## johnnya

JamieSL said:


> I like motocross bikes fishing shooting all sorts


Hopefully at different times...  , ps just answered your thread about curling


----------



## JamieSL

johnnya said:


> Hopefully at different times...  , ps just answered your thread about curling


Permission on farmers land on everything so nearly every week except this lol


----------



## ConP

ATM I don't have time for hobbies as such.

I do have a PS4 that I got two weeks ago.

I haven't really played it yet as none of the games interest me:rolleyes:

When a warhamer40k game comes out or the next installment of fallout I am sure I will get a fair few hours in!


----------



## IGotTekkers

Dunno but it shure as **** dont envolve cleaning :lol:


----------



## Ross S

ConP said:


> ATM I don't have time for hobbies as such.
> 
> I do have a PS4 that I got two weeks ago.
> 
> I haven't really played it yet as none of the games interest me:rolleyes:
> 
> When a warhamer40k game comes out or the next installment of fallout I am sure I will get a fair few hours in!


When fallout 4 comes out, I'll be buying a PS4


----------



## Ross S

Do love tinkering with cars but that has had to take a back seat as I'm saving to move up the property ladder! Erm....I follow boxing, not sure if that counts as a hobby! Don't have a lot of spare time these days!


----------



## Alex6534

Music, if I couldn't play live I'd go insane. It just completely takes my mind off everything and I'm in my own wee world for that 40 minutes.


----------



## Benchbum

Before I was a cak competitive strongman I was a cak competitive freestyle kayaker, I still coach and run some classes, I also enjoy coaching some gorge walking still.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Golf


----------



## longjohnchafage

Shooting (deer and pests) and Fishing (sea and co****, never managed to get into fly) for me...

edit* that should say c o a r s e


----------



## Sambuca

Driving my lunatic car round is my other hobby


----------



## Adz

Photography, mainly cars and landscapes.


----------



## Captain lats

I like reading biographys like robbie robinson hustle vs muscle and especialy boxers like jerry quarry and ali i think those books motivate me 2 train cuz its same/similar topic...also cooking


----------



## McGuire86

Car detailing


----------



## dazzaturbomad

I like me motorcycles im currently building a hard tail chop bike wich has been on the go for 18months but had to take a back seat because of new job and lack of funds,i also take one of me dogs gun dog training so my dogs are a hobby aswell.


----------



## jsing2010

getting laid...


----------



## latblaster

Adz The Rat said:


> Photography, mainly cars and landscapes.


What sort of camera do you have? Used to do alot of b/w photography, did my own d&p as well.

Post up some of your pics...I'm sure many of us would like to see them.


----------



## Harry1213

Music and TV shows, occasionly car detailing.... not very often though, prefer giving it a good wash every month or so and a full detail twice a year

don't do much else that is worth mentioning really

i actually enjoy driving in general, would class that as a "hobby" too


----------



## mrwright

Captain lats said:


> I like reading biographys like robbie robinson hustle vs muscle and especialy boxers like jerry quarry and ali i think those books motivate me 2 train cuz its same/similar topic...also cooking


You forgot to mention your lats........

Also my hobbies are masturbation.


----------



## Captain lats

mrwright said:


> You forgot to mention your lats........
> 
> Also my hobbies are masturbation.


4got 2 mention a hobbie... Flexing my lats 2 c how wide my wing span is :-D


----------



## MrM

Scuba diving is my main other hobby, used to get out every weekend but with having kids it's more like once a month. Lots of deep wrecks near me so it gets expensive very quickly ...,

Mixes ok with lifting but I try not to dive when I'm taking orals as I'm not sure of the consequences of back pumps etc.

Do a lot of fishing in the summer - July and August I can live off mackerel, pollack, lobster and crab - not a bad life.


----------



## Gary29

A lot of car detailers on here!

I do 4-5 track days a year, so I like driving and fcuking about with spanners, do a bit of gaming (PS4) and love getting out into the wilderness with the dog, lucky really living in Wales that there's so many forests and mountains so close by.


----------



## big pete

The wife is big into her horses and as its coming into showing season, then that is taking up a fair amount of time. I'm a big geek at heart and play on world of Warcraft a bit more than I should


----------



## guvnor82

Reading

Fifa

New one - betting on horses


----------



## Adz

latblaster said:


> What sort of camera do you have? Used to do alot of b/w photography, did my own d&p as well.
> 
> Post up some of your pics...I'm sure many of us would like to see them.


Nikon D7000.

I will stick some pics up tonight when I'm on my MacBook


----------



## hollisbball

Photography and motorbikes mainly, try and get out on my motorbike whenever I can especially in summer. Apart from that usually just seeing mates which generally involves either watching the footy, playing fifa, or talking about which classy females we are currently trying to tap.


----------



## ConP

Ah photography I do enjoy that!

I have a Nikon3200.

Nothing arty but family shots and so on


----------



## Adz

latblaster said:


> What sort of camera do you have? Used to do alot of b/w photography, did my own d&p as well.
> 
> Post up some of your pics...I'm sure many of us would like to see them.




Ferrari F40 by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



A banked curve, a bridge and a lot of sparks by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Tunnel Run In The SLR by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Formby Point by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Day 73 - Beautiful Skies - Explored by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## latblaster

Wow !!! :thumb:


----------



## rocky dennis

Beautiful women :thumb:


----------



## rocky dennis

guvnor82 said:


> Reading
> 
> Fifa
> 
> New one - betting on horses


Flat racing or jumps racing??...Jumps is the best- fookin' cant stand the flat!


----------



## Shaun84

Drawing

Photography


----------



## hometrainer

Sleeping with other peoples wives but gave that up when i met Mrs HT i enjoy the odd bit of gardening these days


----------



## gsxrthou

Keeping tarantulas  geeky as **** but they kick ass and are addictive  had snakes but housemate doesn't let me keep anything. But spiders I can hide


----------



## EpicSquats

Playing and recording guitar, learning Russian.


----------



## paullen

Mountain biking, with a bit of racing.

Messing about with cars. House purchase and baby on the way so no track days this year :-(


----------



## Kristina

EpicSquats said:


> Playing and recording guitar, learning Russian.


Why learning Russian? Just out of curiosity. Usually this means you've got a Russian girlfriend or wife haha..


----------



## Kristina

I'm pretty greedy with hobbies..

Skiing

Figure skating

Horseriding

Photography (also my career)

Golf

Shooting

Salsa

Post production / digital art / design

Technology

Science / nutrition / physiology

Used to be a drummer. Should pick up my drumsticks again some time..

Want to play piano again too!


----------



## todski

Photography and at present studying to be a project manager so no more time for anything else


----------



## GaryMatt

Gun Bunny.


----------



## EpicSquats

kristina said:


> Why learning Russian? Just out of curiosity. Usually this means you've got a Russian girlfriend or wife haha..


I plan to go to Russia and live there for a few months and experience the culture and people, it's an interesting place to me. Moscow probably and also St. Petersburg.


----------



## jamiew691

Clay pigeon shooting/ bird shooting/


----------



## GaryMatt

jamiew691 said:


> Clay pigeon shooting/ bird shooting/


How much does a box of 7.5 cost over there?


----------



## sauceman

I race downhill mountain bike pretty seriously, spent £275 quid on a new helmet the other day and I really want to buy the new Oakley air brake goggles but they're £115, for goggles. BUT THEY'RE SO NICE.


----------



## jamiew691

GaryMatt said:


> How much does a box of 7.5 cost over there?


I assume you mean 7.5 shot cartridges? A box of cartridges 12 gauge 28gram cartridges with 25 in a box is about £6


----------



## Kristina

GaryMatt said:


> Gun Bunny.





jamiew691 said:


> Clay pigeon shooting/ bird shooting/


Oh yes! Forgot to add.

Where do you guys shoot and what's your setup?

Got a Beretta 682 Gold e and a Benelli Super Vinci.


----------



## Bubbles82

Music and astronomy I am about halfway through building my own observatory.


----------



## jamiew691

kristina said:


> Oh yes! Forgot to add.
> 
> Where do you guys shoot and what's your setup?
> 
> Got a Beretta 682 Gold e and a Benelli Super Vinci.


Shot a 682 gold e this morning! Lovely gun! I shoot at a clay shooting club and up my grandads field at anything that moves. Got an old rizzini and looking at a benelli semi auto!


----------



## GaryMatt

kristina said:


> Oh yes! Forgot to add.
> 
> Where do you guys shoot and what's your setup?
> 
> Got a Beretta 682 Gold e and a Benelli Super Vinci.


I'm from the sticks. (South Carolina) (Thus the 'Yank' jokes I have a friend at work who set up the most amazing range at his house. I would personally love to shoot trap more, I just never hae time. I don't have any nice shotgun like that. Where did you get those? I used to have a Western Passed.

Now it's mainly AR's and a few pistols. I'm planning on a 300 AAC BlackOut build soon. Sbr, suppressed, you know.

My step son would have a row-boat in the water, on his way to London, if he saw you profile and knowledge of that BSV, LOL!


----------



## GaryMatt

jamiew691 said:


> I assume you mean 7.5 shot cartridges? A box of cartridges 12 gauge 28gram cartridges with 25 in a box is about £6


Damn Bo, I'm gonna add you on here and post a pic at walmart for prices when I get off!


----------



## jamiew691

GaryMatt said:


> Damn Bo, I'm gonna add you on here and post a pic at walmart for prices when I get off!


Sweet mate! Be interesting to see different prices


----------



## daffodil

Hobbies, I have lots (so many that real life sometimes gets in the way!)

I love photography (mainly wildlife and macro), I play numerous musical instruments and am currently setting up a recording studio so I can record myself playing them all together, reading, jigsaws (something that I've done since childhood), cookery, running (and entering races), computers and PS3 gaming, oh and recently bodybuilding


----------



## Lotte

Loads 

Photography (primarily animals and macro),

Salsa (+ Bachata, Reggaeton, Merengue, Calypso, Samba and a little Kizomba),

Reading (Medieval/fantasy, Sci-fi, Swords and Sorcery  )

Reptile keeping and "Herping" (going out looking for reptiles and amphibians),

Planning ridiculous holidays to South American jungles


----------



## Kristina

GaryMatt said:


> I'm from the sticks. (South Carolina) (Thus the 'Yank' jokes I have a friend at work who set up the most amazing range at his house. I would personally love to shoot trap more, I just never hae time. I don't have any nice shotgun like that. Where did you get those? I used to have a Western Passed.
> 
> Now it's mainly AR's and a few pistols. I'm planning on a 300 AAC BlackOut build soon. Sbr, suppressed, you know.
> 
> My step son would have a row-boat in the water, on his way to London, if he saw you profile and knowledge of that BSV, LOL!


Ahh amazing - my brother's wife is originally from Seattle, and now they've built a house out in Idaho and live between the UK and USA every few months.

Her family's photos of their gun collections are insane! You guys certainly know how to do it right.

We've got a few local gun shops around here so it's not impossible to find decent stuff if you know where to look, but obviously you need a rifle license here, not sure what the laws are in the US.


----------



## Marcus2014

Wow mine seem so nerdy now :/

I am an avid gamer on my x1 already max rank on titanfall finished dead rising 3 and forza

Play abit of warhammer 40k the actual table top, I know nerdy right 

Non nerd hobby building my v8 Volvo which the kids/ misses and bank manager hates lol. Oh and beast modeing the gym


----------



## Boshlop

just recently started to get competitive in gymnastics/cheerleading again (if you dont know what it is look it up then question it), nothing makes a good party trick like having a lass balanced on one leg in one hand above your head or just randomly doing a backflip to break a silence, not safe when drunk but we never learn.

cycling is always a good one, fast travel or fun tours

hiking, hot countries or mountains are the most fun

then weirdly on cold days in i turn into a right gamer and have a laugh on online games with the lads


----------



## Guest

Shooting, full bore

PC gaming - no PC :no:

Reading

Internet


----------



## naturalun

Football.... That is it  oh and I enjoy researching online about nutrition  kinda sad haha..


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Anything outdoors, camping, bushcraft, hunting, shooting, rock climbing. And martial arts.

Just got back from a VERY wet overnighter with a couple of mates and my two 8 year olds. Tiring, but great fun.


----------



## daffodil

naturalun said:


> oh and I enjoy researching online about nutrition  kinda sad haha..


no not sad... I do that too. I love reading about nutrition and the human body and how it works etc..... amazing bit of kit lol. I wouldn't have classed it as a hobby tho, but i suppose it is


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

I cant believe theres no bloody artist painters ffs, I need some help


----------



## naturalun

daffodil said:


> no not sad... I do that too. I love reading about nutrition and the human body and how it works etc..... amazing bit of kit lol. I wouldn't have classed it as a hobby tho, but i suppose it is


Well it's kind of a hobby in a way I guess.. It consumes a fair bit of time, all through my phone/iPad so I guess they're the main hobby.. Which is sad right? Haha.


----------



## R1CHY

When i'm not training, flat out with work or other things that need to be done then i like to fish (mostly for trout), go to track days @ knockhill, spend time with the wee chap and mrs or chill with the lads and a few beers.


----------



## romper stomper

Herbarium - plant drying,pressing and collecting

the ancient Japanese art of Ikebana

Paper making

Middle English literature of the 12th and 13th centuries

Amateur gynecology


----------



## PaulB

I must be doing something wrong. I haven't got the cash or time for any other hobbies


----------



## Kristina

romper stomper said:


> Armature gynecology


Armature... is the part of an electric generator or motor that contains the main current-carrying winding.

Weird fetish I take it..


----------



## Boshlop

RS4 said:


> What mountains have you climbed? Ive onlg climbed in the brecons, black mountains and mourne mountains in northern ireland. Going to do a few days in scotland and summit ben nevis this winter in preparation for mount blanc summer 2015


the most recent for me was toubkal, could be done in one up one down but then you miss alot of the villages on the way up and your walking for 10 hours each day... i cant remember the name of the track in ghana, it was more of a range than just one, not so much up and down as we had a few weaker members with us so we took an easy route. ben nevis was a while ago now as is a bit of kilamanjaro. i dont know what is addicting about it, but something about hiking and camping is just great. i dont count english peaks as there more strolls than hikes!

i would love to do the Irish mountains for the nicer country side over there, just never quite gotten round to it, then everest base camp is on the list, would love to go further up but i dont think id put worry on ppl at home to do that one


----------



## thermique

Taking the Misses into the wood after dark in my transit van


----------



## GaryMatt

kristina said:


> Ahh amazing - my brother's wife is originally from Seattle, and now they've built a house out in Idaho and live between the UK and USA every few months.
> 
> Her family's photos of their gun collections are insane! You guys certainly know how to do it right.
> 
> We've got a few local gun shops around here so it's not impossible to find decent stuff if you know where to look, but obviously you need a rifle license here, not sure what the laws are in the US.


Pretty much anyone can walk in and purchase a shotgun or rifle, to buy any assault or pistol, you get ran through the ATF. Gotta fill out form. For an AR15, for example, you only have to register the lower, which has the serial number. You could own, 40, uppers for it in all calibers. Only stipulation to that, is the barrel has to be 16 inches, or its a short barreled rifle (SBR). $200 tax stamp and a wait for that. UNLESS, that weapon, doesn't have a stalk. Then its a pistol. Ways around everything. You would never want to get caught with a stalk on it if it were a registered pistol.

The suppressor is also a $200 tax stamp, little wait. Expensive too.

Yeah, I've seen things in Carolina I never fired in the Army. People get these licenses to own full auto stuff. It's not that cool untill they start collectin war stuff.

I think its neat how they cerakote guns now. I bet someone could turn some bank in the Uk if they learn to do that. It ain't hard.


----------



## GaryMatt

safc49 said:


> I cant believe theres no bloody artist painters ffs, I need some help


I like Simon Bisley and Frank Frazetta a lot. Biz is the man! I like to charcoal if I have time. Gotta have loud music, booze and cigars though. With little ones I don't do it much anymore.


----------



## romper stomper

> I would love to do climb kilimonjaro too, but its all money and time.


friends of mine and former Auzzie SAS climbed mount Mckinley in the states and got sponsored by the army and given the time off to do it as would have been good training for them , that hated the fact there was no Sherpas or labor to lug up all the stuff so had to di it themselves

try asking ??


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

GaryMatt said:


> I like Simon Bisley and Frank Frazetta a lot. Biz is the man! I like to charcoal if I have time. Gotta have loud music, booze and cigars though. With little ones I don't do it much anymore.


Charcoal has a nice effect but I've never tried it. I'm hoping to start oil paintings, I like skulls and bloody gorey stuff


----------



## GaryMatt

safc49 said:


> Charcoal has a nice effect but I've never tried it. I'm hoping to start oil paintings, I like skulls and bloody gorey stuff


Dig up a bunch of old 'Heavy Metal' magazines. Heavymetal.com has archives I think. Like the skulls thing, but more of a steampunk dolls guy myself. I don't really draw the boney chicks. Thicker more realistic. That, or liek, a room. Drew the wife asleep on the couch one year. Did the x-mas tree the next. Charcoaled a pirate ship.

I wanna learn to paint with water colors. Oil and acrylic is awesome, I'm sut not a good detail guy. Abstract is more my thing. I hate it, but it is what it is.


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Lotte said:


> Loads
> 
> Photography (primarily animals and macro),
> 
> Salsa (+ Bachata, Reggaeton, Merengue, Calypso, Samba and a little Kizomba),
> 
> Reading (Medieval/fantasy, Sci-fi, Swords and Sorcery  )
> 
> Reptile keeping and *"Herping" (going out looking for reptiles and amphibians)*,
> 
> Planning ridiculous holidays to South American jungles


Photographed last week in Arbroath. I've been told there's 4 or 5 of them that have been living wild in the local pond there for the past few years:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

GaryMatt said:


> Dig up a bunch of old 'Heavy Metal' magazines. Heavymetal.com has archives I think. Like the skulls thing, but more of a steampunk dolls guy myself. I don't really draw the boney chicks. Thicker more realistic. That, or liek, a room. Drew the wife asleep on the couch one year. Did the x-mas tree the next. Charcoaled a pirate ship.
> 
> I wanna learn to paint with water colors. Oil and acrylic is awesome, I'm sut not a good detail guy. Abstract is more my thing. I hate it, but it is what it is.


Cheers mate, I'll have a look at that


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

thermique said:


> Taking the Misses into the wood after dark in my transit van


You wee romantic


----------



## Adz

Quite a few people mentioning photography, share some pics!!

There was a photography thread started earlier in the year, would be good to bump it back up.


----------



## andyfrance001

I'm a amateur radio operator, great fun having conversations to other "hams" around the world via HF communications and even talked to the space station, and i bounce VHF signals off the moon and then the signal comes back to the other side of the world, really interesting and something ive done since 1982.


----------



## Blinkey

My hobby (or should I say obsession) is astronomy. I have about 20 grand worth of equipment and I have even built my own observatory to house it in my back garden.

Wife is very understanding.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Trying to get in-between the wife's legs otherwise its gardening either one involve a little bush


----------



## romper stomper

RS4 said:


> Im getting time off and some funding for the mount blanc climb. Have to wait a year or so between expeditions before asking for more money and time off


greedy bastard


----------



## Steviant

Bagpipes.

Beer.


----------



## Deasy

Football,either playing 5-a-side or spending a good chunk of my income following my team about.

Drinking copious amounts of lager or Guinness too..


----------



## KRSOne

farmer joe said:


> Thought id see what other hobbies people have who already take training very seriously. I like to mess around with my car clean it ect. I find it helps when dieting, because you have something to do and think about. What hobbies do you have and do you think they help your training?


ive joined a MMA gym, so hopefully looking to get into boxing and muay thai. meet some like minded people whos social life isnt dictated by drinking


----------



## daffodil

Steviant said:


> Bagpipes.
> 
> Beer.


Do you really play the bagpipes? I love learning musical instruments and for my next buy I'm deciding between either a banjo or bagpipes. Are they easy to play?


----------



## Was_Eric

daffodil said:


> Do you really play the bagpipes? I love learning musical instruments and for my next buy I'm deciding between either a banjo or bagpipes. Are they easy to play?


what can you play at the minute?

i play guitar, bass and drums, not a long list i know but one i want to extend


----------



## Steviant

Depends what you mean by easy. Getting a sound & playing a simple tune isn't that hard if you've proper tuition. Like anything becoming really good is a different matter. I wouldn't fancy having to learn them without tuition.


----------



## Spangle1187

Guitar, gardening, and decorating. The last is not a hobby but steals most of my time


----------



## ian73

Guitar,bass and ps4.


----------



## daffodil

Was_Eric said:


> what can you play at the minute?
> 
> i play guitar, bass and drums, not a long list i know but one i want to extend


I play organ, keyboards (same kinda thing), violin (badly), saxophone (learning), accordion, got a harmonica recently to learn too...oh and the old recorder.

YouTube is amazing to teach yourself with.

Set up a mini recording studio so i can play them all together.

On my list are banjo or bagpipes next (altho I will learn both one day) and the Harp (maybe when we get a bigger house tho lol).


----------



## Was_Eric

daffodil said:


> I play organ, keyboards (same kinda thing), violin (badly), saxophone (learning), accordion, got a harmonica recently to learn too...oh and the old recorder.
> 
> YouTube is amazing to teach yourself with.
> 
> Set up a mini recording studio so i can play them all together.
> 
> On my list are banjo or bagpipes next (altho I will learn both one day) and the Harp (maybe when we get a bigger house tho lol).


i have a recording studio

well i call it a recording studio, i have an electric drum kit, several guitars and a multitrack

and an ipad which helps

i may also but a banjo one day, i reckon as i play guitar i would pick it up quite quick


----------



## The Sweeney

Boxing

Drag racing

Classic car restoration

Playing guitar


----------



## Gary29

The Sweeney said:


> Boxing
> 
> Drag racing
> 
> Classic car restoration
> 
> Playing guitar


What kinda drag racing do you do pal? rwyb type days at the pod or have you got a 'proper' drag car?


----------



## The Sweeney

Gary29 said:


> What kinda drag racing do you do pal? rwyb type days at the pod or have you got a 'proper' drag car?


Currently I'm building a 500bhp tube space frame car that 'looks like' an old VW Beetle but is all bespoke underneath, aiming to run 9 second quarters in the Pro class of the VW Drag racing club.


----------



## Gary29

@The Sweeney nice one! Looks like it's gonna be a beast, what engine are you putting in it? VAG?


----------



## The Sweeney

Gary29 said:


> @The Sweeney nice one! Looks like it's gonna be a beast, what engine are you putting in it? VAG?


Yes, the rules of the series are that is has to be powered by a VAG derived engine. In my case I am staying faithful to the architecture of the original air cooled flat four motor, albeit in dramatically modified format. The only things remotely VW left in it is the Type4 crankcase and the Type4/Porsche cylinder heads - both which have been hugely modified. The rest is all custom hi-po stuff made to order. It'll be 2.3 litres.










It also has a rather large turbo that'll run at approx 29psi boost.



















Keeps my out of mischief...


----------

